# The new ferry port at Patras is now open



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

As from the 11th July 2011 the new (southern port) is in operation at Patras.  

See http://www.greekferries.gr/index.html

http://www.greekferries.gr/pdf/OLPA_XARTIS_EN.pdf

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Don, didn't even know there was going to be a new one.

Pete


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks Don- we found out yesterday when we arrived! It looks great- loads of parking in marked bays (!) new buildings, entrance gate etc . We followed lorries off the boat ( booked with Superfast but actually came on the Anek 'Hellenic Spirit' ) straight across the parking bays to the new exit gate. The police stopped traffic across the road for the ferry traffic and we went up the new 'bypass' to the New National road...then we realised we'd missed out on Lidl shopping so came off exit 4 and went back down to the coast raod to stock up. About five garages have closed down on the road to Pyrgos and diesel is round 1.44- 1.58 euros per litre. 

It'll be interesting to see how the new port opens on the way back...just when we thought we'd got the old port sorted.


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

and I forgot to say there was only one group of people hanging about outside the new port- difficult to spot as they were so far away. There was a group of tall black youths in the Lidl car park doing nothing much but no gypsies on the grass opposite where they usually stay. ......and the weather is wonderful! We're in a shady spot under the trees at Aginara sipping ouzo as I write...so that can be the reason I put raod instead of road in the last posting!


----------

